# 2A (+med card) VHI Family Plan Plus Level 2 Oct 1st renewal:  VHI downgrade options?



## Subtitle (17 Sep 2013)

We are a couple currently on VHI Family Plan Plus Level 2. It has become far too expensive for us to continue. We renew on 1st October and are considering these options. 

We don't mind gambling on €75 excess. We would like to be able to access a semi private room in a private hospital if needed. 

We have a medical card and would like to try and save something on our health insurance. 

Mr Subtitle is reluctant to move from VHI, as he has been very ill for the past year and feels comfortable with them.

So while I know that there are other companies, only VHI recommendations please.

This link is the comparisons that I have been looking at. [broken link removed]

SnowyB if your around, I'd appreciate some help if you can give me some input.


----------



## snowyb (17 Sep 2013)

Hello Subtitle,

VHI Plan PMI 14 11 is a very good alternative to your current plan.
It ticks the relevant boxes that you and your husband require without compromising on overall cover.
Just to highlight there is no cover for Cork Mater Private and Galway Clinic, recent change, just in case it matters.
Substantial savings overall too.


Your second choice Plan PMI 26 12 loses some hi-tech cover,  so for that reason alone, PMI 14 11 is a better option.
PMI 26 12 has slightly better outpatient cover, but as you already have medical cards, this is no advantage to you overall.
PMI 14 11 outpatient cover would be sufficient for your needs.


As you mentioned  you're both happy to gamble on a 75e excess, which is fine.
Just to highlight that you can each choose a different plan with VHI, to suit your individual needs, if you wish.
So if your husband wanted to pick a plan with NO excess, the following plans with VHI are also worth considering;

1.  Plan PMI 30 12;  price per adult; 1104pa;  public,private and hi-tech hospital cover NO EXCESS,  VERY LIMITED outpatient cover.
2.  First Plan Plus Level 1;  price per adult; 1191pa; public,private and hi-tech hospital NO EXCESS,  similar outpatient as your current plan.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?82&314&77/

You could still choose a plan with a 75e excess.  
I showed these alternatives to show the full range of options.

If you're both happy to go with the 75e excess options, that's your own decision, whatever you're both happy to go with.

All the best,
Snowyb


----------



## Subtitle (23 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the advice Snowyb. I'll go over these with Mr Subtitle tonight. Your help is always appreciated.


----------



## ajapale (23 Sep 2013)

title reworked to reflect question


----------



## Subtitle (25 Sep 2013)

Thanks Ajapale


----------

